# Aubameyang vs Icardi vs Ox vs Silva - Nike Strike Night



## Ragnet_7 (10 Aprile 2017)

Video che mi è piaciuto molto di una sfida tra attaccanti organizzato dalla nike che vede sfidarsi Rashford, Icardi, Aubameyang , Silva (accostato al Milan), Chamberlain e Benteke.

Tra i giudici anche Drogba. Nella finale portiere particolare.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2017)

La Nike


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Visto adesso. Da notare le magie di andreino al minuto 16.00, 29.20, 30.18


----------



## JesusHeKnows (20 Giugno 2017)

Mica male André Silva


----------



## Crox93 (20 Giugno 2017)

Per quel che valgono queste sfide Silva ha dei numeri mica male


----------

